# Tri-Tronics Sport Combo G3 vs Sport Basic G3



## Rackmastr (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey All,
Posted this over on the Refuge but I'm looking for some input and havent heard any yet. Lets assume that you can buy them both for the same price. Which do you buy and why? Is the Sport Combo too complex for a starter trainer? I've never used an E-Collar but this will be my first. Purposes will be hunting only, mostly waterfowl and some upland. Dog is a big black male (or he will be big when he grows up). Any comments on either?
Thanks,
TRev


----------



## HighCottonKennels (Nov 10, 2005)

*basic vs combo*

If you assume that they will cost the same then i'd go with the combo as it offers more versitility. It really is not that much more complicated than the basic. However, there is about a $30 difference personally the versitility of the combo over the basic is worth the extra money. My .02 cents anyway.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I bought the Sport Combo G3 and I am a novice. The manual and DVD that come with it are very informative. 

Carrie


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

I've the older Pro 100 and the Sport Combo G3. Also had a sport 50 that I sold when th Combo G3 came out. Hands down I much prefer the Sport combo G3, easy to use small enough that it's not in the way hunting and lot lighter. 

If they are the same price, or the extra $30 isn't an issue go with the whistle' and bells, you shouldn't have any problem using it.


----------



## teafortwo (Aug 30, 2006)

Can I ask others who have the Sport Combo G3, what levels do your dogs use? 

Do you have any idea how the levels on this compare to the levels on the Pro 500 G2? I have no way of relating the two and it would be useful to know for reference.


----------

